
I Co-Founded Waze and I'm No Longer Going to Own a Car - matan_a
https://www.forbes.com/sites/startupnationcentral/2018/03/28/i-co-founded-waze-and-im-no-longer-going-to-own-a-car
======
zizee
Reminds me of this old post from 2013: [http://jamespmcgrath.com/why-i-am-not-
buying-an-autonomous-c...](http://jamespmcgrath.com/why-i-am-not-buying-an-
autonomous-car/)

